# DVD writer - recommendation?

## chrbecke

Hi!

Can anyone give me some recommendation regarding a DVD writer?

I'd really love one that can write DVD-RAM, so I somehow favour the LG GSA-4163B as it is pretty cheap.

But I read something about broken drives after 2 days, bad error correction capabilities etc.

Has anyone got some experiences with this device?

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## KpR2000

Yes we need some "feedback".

I am really interessted in the LG GSA-4163B DVD writer, too.

Thanks, too

K.

----------

## piewie

If you live in Europe and want DVD-RAM you probably only get the LG-Drives. There are no problems. Burning quality depends on speed (not more then 12x for + or - DVD) and the vendor of your dvd. Tayo Yuden is always a good choice for + or - DVD. Use Panasonic for DVD-RAM. 

The other possibility is to look for the caddy-version drive from Panasonic. It should be possible to get it now in Europe, but it costs more than the plextor 716.

There are many LG 16x drives sold, so there are also more known defect products. My LG 4040B is now about two years old and is still working properly.

----------

## firex

i have LG GSA4163B writer and use it without big problems.

small problem is: if i burn PHILIPS dvd-r with 8x then my stand alone dvd player XORO HSD 415 have a problems to detect the disk. but with 4x is all green.

i think the dvd player is bad.

----------

## chrbecke

Bought the LG 4163B today, but I'm too tired right now to try it.

Will set it up tomorrow and see what it's like.  :Smile: 

Thanks for your recommendation!

----------

## Cintra

NEC ND-3520A works fine - before that I used ND-1100a for years without trouble  :Wink: 

Mvh

----------

## quelcom

I have a 4120 and I never get any problem with it, although I don't burn any DVD-RAM yet  :Razz: 

----------

## yottabit

I have a Plextor DVD+/-RW drive and love it. Of course had I realized the quality of the SamsungToshiba drives I would have bought one of those instead of the premium-priced Plextor. Now I only sell SamsungToshiba. They're cheap. They're fast. They're reliable. They rock.

Just remember LG is Goldstar. Goldstar's horrible reputation (at least in the US I know) isn't unfounded... Steer clear of them is my advice.

----------

## chrbecke

 *yottabit wrote:*   

> Just remember LG is Goldstar. Goldstar's horrible reputation (at least in the US I know) isn't unfounded... Steer clear of them is my advice.

 

Well, too late now...

At least it won't drive me into poverty if it actually breaks.  :Wink: 

----------

## yottabit

Hey man, if it's cheap and works well enough for you, go for it.

I buy Rayovac cells over Duracell even though they don't last nearly as long... but even with more frequent changes it nets a cost benefit. (Don't make me think about the environmental impact, please.)

----------

## firetwister

Something not mentioned so far is the possibility to  upgrade your Plaxtor drive under unix. Afaik Plextor is the only vendor supporting firmware updates under Linux. http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/firmware.html

My next drive will be a Plextor, maybe the PX-716A it got very good marks in several tests. There is also a sata version of this drive the PX-716SA but it costs about 20% more

----------

## 0xDEADBEEF

I needed to install Windows to update my 716A firmware, and I cannot make the drive play DVD video.

Talking with Plextor support regarding firmware updates on Linux is a very grating and counterproductive experience.

----------

## forbjok

LG... I think I have a CD-ROM from them lying around somewhere. It's broken  :Laughing: 

Anyway, I have 2 NEC DVD-RW's (a 2500A and a 3500A), and they've always worked perfectly. I also have a more recent Samsung TS-H552, and while I haven't really had any major problems with it, it seems to be more noisy, has a somewhat lower ability to read DVDs (but this could also have to do with media compatibility, and many other factors, so don't read too much into it), and has horribly slow DAE. Takes about ten times longer to rip a CD than my old LiteOn CD-RW in the same computer.

So, in short, I'd recommend NEC. (just my personal experience though)

Also, I don't think they can read/write DVD-RAMs. (not that I've tried)

----------

## 0xDEADBEEF

Praise the lord and pass the ammunition. DVD playback on my PX-716A now works.

It wanted it's region set, I compiled (after an inept source audit) a tiny program I found online to do that.

Then I had to hdparm -w it, then -d1 for completeness, and I was set.

My gripe on flashing the drive still stands though.

----------

## markkuk

I bought a LG GSA-4163B a few days ago. Works fine, except I can't find a way to format a DVD-RAM disk in FAT32 under Linux. Formatting in ext2 under Linux or FAT32 under WinXP works.

----------

## kontomen

I bought NEC ND-3520A 3 weeks ago and I'm very happy. It burns perfectly both DVD and CD and I don't have any problems with it. I burned about 100 CDs and 30 DVDs and really no problems.

----------

